# Male dogs and undescended testicles



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Kirby will be 5 months tomorrow and I've noticed that only one of his testicles dropped. How old should they be when both testicles descend? The first time I've brought him to the vet, the vet said he could only feel one of his testicles but the other one may appear in the future but I guess it's not going to happen? 

I am planning on neutering him anyway, but is the procedure worse for dogs who only have on descended testicle? What causes this to happen? Should I get him neutered ASAP? or wait til he is at least 6 months of age? TIA! :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It is not all that unusual to have an undescended testicles. It is possible though that it will come down between now and the time of his neutering. Even if it does not, it is not that big of a deal for the vet to take care of. The vet may have to make a second small incision, but the entire process is handled so much better now than it was a few years ago, I would not have any concern.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would neuter at 6 months. If it is not down, then his procedure will be more like a spay procedure in regards to recovery. It is important to remove that testicle as it is at increased risk for cancer if left inside the body.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*When I had my male Maltese, Benson, he also had one undescended testicle. It didn't drop until he was about a year old. We decided to wait until it dropped for him to be neutered, because he was never around other dogs, and he also had many medical problems so at the time, going under anesthesia was not a wise choice. We never ended up being able to neuter him, as he kept getting more and more sick, and it became risky to put him under anesthesia. If your dog is healthy and has one undescended testicle, I would go ahead and get him neutered now anyway.*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Peanut was 17 months when he got neutered (other medical reasons) and his popped out while they were doing the neutering so they didn't have to go into the abdomen.


----------



## suze (Apr 3, 2007)

My Ollie also had an also undescended testical. His came down between five and six months. I had him neutered at a little over six months.


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I was getting a little concerned but since it is common then I'll stop worrying. 

Should I wait around til it evenutually drops? Or get him neutered at 6 months?


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

My first Malt Max was cryptorchid (sp?). He had to be spayed and neutered. The recovery time was a wee bit longer than a neuter, but still not too bad.

You will do great! Good Luck!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

neuter at 6mo if it isnt down by then it wont go down


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Joshua had an undescended testicle, too, but the strangest thing happened. I scheduled him for his neuter when he was six months old, and I brought him to the vet. When the doctor propped him onto the table, his testicle supposedly dropped into place right then and there!! I was shocked when the secretary told me this, but I was also relieved to hear that they did not have to make a second incision. :smheat: 

I, too, would have Kirby neutered at six months.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I would also go ahead at 6 months. Harleys didn't descend ... I waited, and waited, and waited, our vet at the time said not to bother with it, he would be sterile, no problems right? Wrong! 

It wasn't until I learned through SM, that there is an increased risk of testicular cancer, that I re-visited the idea of neutering my boy, who didn't happen to have any nutsicles!

Harley was neutered/spayed at around 14 months I think - had I known more earlier, I would have had the surgery done at 6 months and be done with it. His nusticles were found in his abdomen, so his incision was quite long - I'm really stretching the memory here, but I _think_ he ended up with around 12 stitches. They explained that it would be like 'exploratory' surgery, hence the long incision. 

So I say go for it - don't wait, yes, the surgery is a _little_ bit more intrusive, but then you could wait & wait & wait ... and then still have to go ahead with the surgery anyways!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate all your responses. I'll go ahead and have him neutered at 6 months


----------

